# Looking to add subwoofers to my Cruze



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Get you an audiocontrol LC2I and just tap into the rear speaker wires, i just did it in my 14 cruze. 400 watt amp and 10in jl sub. Very nice and simple

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Al3e925 said:


> Get you an audiocontrol LC2I and just tap into the rear speaker wires, i just did it in my 14 cruze. 400 watt amp and 10in jl sub. Very nice and simple
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


I second the LC2I:th_salute:


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a LC2i brand new in the box I can sell you.....


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

MB2014LT2 said:


> I have a LC2i brand new in the box I can sell you.....


How much I might want it


----------



## ReportDevin (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys, I got one ordered and I should have it all installed by the end of the week!



MB2014LT2 said:


> I have a LC2i brand new in the box I can sell you.....


Thanks but I read this too late lol


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Al3e925 said:


> Get you an audiocontrol LC2I and just tap into the rear speaker wires, i just did it in my 14 cruze. 400 watt amp and 10in jl sub. Very nice and simple
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


This is what an audio shop did in mine. I want to disconnect my rear shelf speakers and keep the signal going to my subs. Possible?


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't see why not, instead of just splicing in the wires to the rear, just cut them and wire to subs

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Splice, cut and reroute, either way is easier than replacing the whole head unit and tearing up the trim and carpet to run RCAs all the way back. If you have the 9-speaker pioneer system with speakers in the package tray, accessible from the trunk then you're already in good shape. I tapped into the main harness behind the hood release handle and ran speaker wires to the trunk and put my line converters in there.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Only need to replace the head unit if you want added features like touch screen/etc. Simple rear tap as mentioned will suffice. I have an entire system built around retaining the stock head unit for stock functionality [tweeters, front doors, custom sub enclosure, etc.].


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

No matter how much you can get an lc2i, IT'S WORTH THE MONEY! tap in on driver side by kicker panel

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------

